# Need Help w/ Chauvet 1250



## sychoclown (Aug 20, 2009)

I have 2 Chauvet 1250 that I tried to clean heater block and are now shorting out. Anyone have schematic on one of these foggers.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

You could check in with CraiginPA over on the other forum. I know that he's done a lot of circuit tracing on the F-1250 fogger as part of a product spec issue with the 1250 machines. You can also try contacting Roland Gelman (Product Manager at Chauvet) at [email protected], but they may not be able to give you the schematics.

BTW, those heaters are 800W, not 1200W as they were advertised.


----------



## sychoclown (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks Otaku , I've been reading evrything I can find in both forums. I spoke with 
kentuckyspecialfx he was very helpful.


----------

